# Gas Fitting



## ApacheDrifter (Apr 6, 2008)

Hi Anyone know where I can get a fitting for my external gas barbeque
the one that comes with the new autotrails.


Regards Apachedrifter


----------



## petie (Dec 9, 2007)

If it's an external push fit connector for a barbecue you need,cak tanks do an external gas outlet box with fittings for about £30.


----------

